# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  محاسبه این سری

## life24

سلام
دوستان کسی میتونه یک توضیح بده این چی کار کرده
چجوری خط اول سری رو شکونده  :Yahoo (22):

----------

